# truck tent



## Peaches (Oct 3, 2010)

We just ordered a tent for the back of our truck - does anyone have any experience with this type of tent camping?


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't roll too much or you're going to break your neck.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You shouldn't drive with it when it's up. Be aware of the limitations for how and what you want to get from it. PRACTICE setting it up several times before using it.

What did you buy?

I have a Camprite by Rightline for my full size Ford truck. I picked it because it had NO floor and is strapped and fastened surrounding the truck bed rails (one set of straps and hooks for the outside to keep out the weather and another set on the inside to keep it attached to the truck bed rails.

We've only used it a couple of times. It's kind of difficult for me to set up because I am short and not used to putting poles in pole pockets at chest level and being at such an advanced age I need to work on upper body strength.

Next time, I will consider setting up the tent poles at ground level then toss it up onto the bed rails for final strapping down, but I haven't tried this.

I picked the model without the floor so when it sits on top of the bed rails it also fits over the folding truck bed cover. The cover is four, 2' long sections, that I can fold back three of them and form a table at the cab and there's plenty of truck bed floor space left over. I also built a platform that creates a completely flat floor side to side and front to back in the truck bed. The 3/4" plywood and carpet platform sits on interlocking 2x10 boards all across the truck bed floor so I do not have to work around the wheel wells and all this can be removed when I am not truck bed tenting. During the day all the sleep gear gets rolled up and stores under the folded back truck bed cover, and the size of the tent is plenty high to move around, get dressed and such.

It does have to get broken down before driving away, but I remove all the poles, place everything on top of the carpeted platform and fold the cover back over the truck bed lock it to hide everything. When I return home it all gets removed until next time.

DW likes being off the ground. The only precaution is not falling off the step ladder to climb into the back of the truck. Fortunately, we are not so debilitated to not handle this and we aren't sleep walkers... ouch!

Last warnings... like all tents it will get warm inside in summer and doesn't insulate in winter at all. The biggest disadvantage is, you aren't going anywhere when it's set up, but you are way off the ground unless someone let's the air out of your tires so when you are asleep you don't have to worry about wet ground under you.

Enjoy!


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Honestly I'm fine with just keeping a 22 revolver in the car when we tent camp, then take it with use in to the tent hammer forward safety on. Though I think the .22 is a bit dated for bear . At least it gives a sense of safety on the ground but a good escape plan is always a great idea.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

But a revolver won't protect you from heavy rains as it starts to seep under your tent.

If you decide you want to move to another site, a truck bed tent makes this easy to do by slowly driving over to the new area, and a revolver won't help with that either, unless you have to shoot someone to get it, but that's illegal, last I checked.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

We have done some camping (many moons ago) that involved a mattress in the back of the truck and tent of sorts for a cover. Nothing wrong with it if your comparing it to tent camping on the ground. Gets you up off the ground which is good sometimes.

Couple of years ago we were at a ******* campground around here, of course I fit in pretty good there , but these guys had a huge screen tent set up on the ground, had their pickup truck backed into it, and had duct tape all around it to secure it to the truck bed and keep the skeeters out. Should have got a pic of it!


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

artmart said:


> But a revolver won't protect you from heavy rains as it starts to seep under your tent.
> 
> If you decide you want to move to another site, a truck bed tent makes this easy to do by slowly driving over to the new area, and a revolver won't help with that either, unless you have to shoot someone to get it, but that's illegal, last I checked.


:rotflmao1:Normally I check the weather for the area I'm tenting at... I like the radar so that you can make your own decision, no a revolver wont help you with moving your site and it wont help dry your soaked clothes. . 

If it looks like rain within a day of where we plan on going then we postpone until the next day to see what it looks like.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

This doesn't work in the Sierras or other mountains where I'll be using this. The mountains are known to generate their own weather. The forecasts are inaccurate too many times, especially long range forecasts. I have experienced weather that was 85 degrees and clear skies, then saw dark clouds followed by rain in a matter of a couple of hours. It's beautiful to see but I hate a rainy tent.

I am always prepared for rain and snow when I go camping. I would rather bring the equipment along and not need it, than not bring it along and need it. The truck bed tent just minimizes the messiness. My schedules and planning usually don't allow for changing things and being prepared as comfortable as possible means I endure whatever Mama Nature throws at us. Nothing keeps me away from camping!

You bring up a good point though. I haven't tried scaling the step ladder when it's wet, worse yet, how will my wife do?

I forgot to mention for CTFortner. That's a product now, but it's been improved so that you don't attach it using duct tape. Y'all ******** ain't so dumb, ya jes have ugly stuff!


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

That's a fair statement, they do have they're own weather. Its a good point and I've been toying with getting an old F150 and making a slide in camper on the bed with external kitchen that hooks to the bumper with full hookups, tv and sleeping inside.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

i would just sleep in my truck bed,because i have a canopy on it.:thumbup1:


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

SMOKEY2348 said:


> Honestly I'm fine with just keeping a 22 revolver in the car when we tent camp, then take it with use in to the tent hammer forward safety on. Though I think the .22 is a bit dated for bear . At least it gives a sense of safety on the ground but a good escape plan is always a great idea.


What about a .22 for this bear? :shocked:
The Kamper Man Blog: Old photo and the biggest brown bear

Seriously now. 
That photo is from Kodiak island, a place famous for being populated by the biggest brown bears in North America. 

A .22 likely won't work for an adult bear; you are better protected by bear spray and observing all measures needed in bear country. If need a firearms more power is required (I would say .44). Think that most hunters use .30-30 .


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

^ Yes I realize that. 

.22 mag's are powerful but not enough to stop something that big, heck if a bear is determined enough or any other animal it WILL rip your head off regardless of what you shoot it with. 

Personally I won't use a gun just because I saw an animal 'unless its hunting season' I would only use one if I was being aggressively charged\stalked.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 7, 2011)

Leave your food stuff in the cab of your truck


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Depends where you are jennyb. If you leave your food stuff in the cab of your truck in the Eastern Sierras, you are going to end up with a broken truck and a ticket for feeding the animals and not stowing it correctly. I've not only seen pictures of the damage I have seen the damaged vehicles parked near by. It's amazing what a hungry bear can do. Then the other smaller animals that then climb in for whatever is left over. In some areas this can be such a big problem the only solution is the kill the animals. Now how can you blame the animal for your unpreparedness and it will cost them their lives through your ignorance?.

Find out from the park rangers what they recommend or require. You'll be surprised what doesn't work and what does work and the locals are the best source for what to do when you get there.

A truck bed tent means I stow the food in the cab, in containers that can be hidden with blankets (some animals have learned to recognize coolers and will break into a vehicle to get at it.

In bear country, I will probably stow all food stuffs in bear boxes or whatever is set aside for food storage. This goes for a truck bed, tent, ground tent, RV, whatever I use. Where I go, Rangers will often question you and check your gear to make sure you are compliance. No animal will die because I'm not prepared. I will also not hesitate to confront or report anyone who does not want to comply.


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

jennyb said:


> Leave your food stuff in the cab of your truck


Follow Art advice on this. :thumbup1:

If not bear canisters availables follow old schools and suspend the
food from a tree at a safe distance from the camp. (Some places in Alaska have poles for this purpose). The tree must be at a safe distance of your tent and out of reach of the animal; be aware that black bears are good climbers.

Never in the car or tent, 

These fellas have so much sense of smell that even if you dig a hole and put food or scraps they may dig them out. Carful also with the dirty dishes.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

You might know that people hiking in the forests are encouraged to wear little bells on them to warn bears about their presence, as bears might attack if they are surprised. Pepper spray is supposed to be used as last defense. In outdoor education people are also taught the difference between black bear and grizzly scat, as it might come in handy to identify the kind of bear in the area. Black bear scat has lots of seeds from wild berries in it, grizzly scat has shreds of textiles and small bells in it and smells like pepper.


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not so sure that the bells will work for long after some bears has got used to them and getting closer to us for food. Last month I wrote an entry about this in my blog (Bells for bears?)

Check this article published by The Anchorage Daily News about some tests done with bells by the guys from the U.S. Geological Survey's Alaska Science Center. (A group of bears ignored the sounds). 

The results are not definitive but looks like as all other animal they may get conditioned by repetitive experiences (the pavlov effect).


----------



## jennyb (Mar 7, 2011)

artmart said:


> Depends where you are jennyb. If you leave your food stuff in the cab of your truck in the Eastern Sierras, you are going to end up with a broken truck and a ticket for feeding the animals and not stowing it correctly. I've not only seen pictures of the damage I have seen the damaged vehicles parked near by. It's amazing what a hungry bear can do. Then the other smaller animals that then climb in for whatever is left over. In some areas this can be such a big problem the only solution is the kill the animals. Now how can you blame the animal for your unpreparedness and it will cost them their lives through your ignorance?.
> 
> Find out from the park rangers what they recommend or require. You'll be surprised what doesn't work and what does work and the locals are the best source for what to do when you get there.
> 
> I totally agree with you. Just don't leave it out in your campsite. At the campground we frequent up north, you wouldn't believe the number of campers that keep food in their screen tents, on picnic tables and in their tents. It's crazy. I do totally agree with you especially asking in unfamiliar areas. It's a good point to remember, don't think I would have thought of it that way, thanks.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 7, 2011)

happiestcamper said:


> You might know that people hiking in the forests are encouraged to wear little bells on them to warn bears about their presence, as bears might attack if they are surprised. Pepper spray is supposed to be used as last defense. In outdoor education people are also taught the difference between black bear and grizzly scat, as it might come in handy to identify the kind of bear in the area. Black bear scat has lots of seeds from wild berries in it, grizzly scat has shreds of textiles and small bells in it and smells like pepper.


Love that, too funnylol


----------



## Toddster (Dec 12, 2010)

*Tent camping with truck*

I don't know if I've ever seen a tent on the back of a truck. I see the toppers all the time. To be honest, I think that anytime your tent is off of the ground you are better off from critters, weather etc. Probably a good way to camp


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

jennyb said:


> Love that, too funnylol


Yeah that was pretty good haha... 
I'd rather hold a .357 or 45 with FMJ rounds and be safe if I need to be instead of go around hugging trees and end up dead.


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

SMOKEY2348 said:


> Yeah that was pretty good haha...
> I'd rather hold a .357 or 45 with FMJ rounds and be safe if I need to be instead of go around hugging trees and end up dead.


:rotflmao1:
This is funny too! 
I agree 100%. Some people like to pull out statistics and probabilities but, because wildlife attacks are low, it doesn't exclude you from being next in line. You just need to be in the wrong spot, at the wrong time, and with the wrong animal.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi fellow campers. New camper here in Georgia. I realize this forum is about the opposite corner of the US, but it's the place where I found this thread about truck tents. I have a dream to take a road trip to the AZ/NM/UT/Co corner and camp along the way. I just purchased a truck tent and plan to use my old F150 to travel in.

I'm sure that I'm about the get a real education about truck tent camping and camping in general, but I have reasoned that the truck tent would give me a lot of flexibility to camp in dispersed areas and sites that might not be really nice to pitch a tent on. I figure to carry enough rope and tarps to cover the whole thing in case it rains and will have enough room in the cab and in the bed (which will be covered) to carry whatever I need. I don't know about big bears, in the South all you see are black bears and although they can be pests, they are not likely to stalk and kill you. I plan to take my 9mm Glock just in case, but I believe if a big bear decided to attack me, the 9mm will only piss it off :thumbdown:. Maybe I should trade it for a 357 or 44 magnum...

Anyway, I had hoped that other people have had experience with these truck tents and would educate and advise me with their knowledge and experience. The tent I got is a Sportz III that I bought locally from a guy for $140. It's practically new and looks spiffy enough and quite inviting. I set it up in my driveway for the first time and it took about 28 minutes. Take down was 18 minutes. I'm sure it will be quicker the next time.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Here are a couple of more pics showing the access door....



















Here is the tent with the rain fly installed...


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I picked the Camp-Right because I didn't want a tent floor. The C-R fits completely and hangs over my Ford F-250 long truck bed side rails and wraps around the tailgate so that's it's not possibly to get rain under it and into the truck bed at all. I believe it's got a lot more head room than the Sportz, too. This turned out to be a benefit that I will describe later.

I couldn't use a tent floor because my truck bed has fifth wheel hitch rails and not having a truly flat bed means these rails would interfere with the tent floor or any bedding. What I did to avoid the bed rails is built a 2x10 system of crossbeams to raise the truck bed to be level with the wheel wells. Then 4 pieces of 1/4" plywood covered with carpet creates an elevated platform completely flat throughout the truck bed. Even with the 10 3/4" height of the truck bed floor the C-R tent still provides enough headroom because of overhead height. Imagine without the platform you gain almost another foot in height, but I don't have that luxury because of the bed rails and I wanted to be above the wheel rails for more elbow room. I'll post some pictures next time it's set up. By the way, I plan to create hinged doors into the 4 pieces of plywood for storage of the camping gear.

I do have to agree the big drawback to truck bed tents is they do take a while to set up mostly because my truck bed rails are so high and when installing the poles you are at a much higher distance off the ground to install the poles and being only 5' 9" means I am operating a lot higher off the ground than what I'm used to and getting the structural poles into their "pockets" can be challenging. I'm gonna work on this procedure and I think I will assemble the tent THEN put it on the truck bed rails.

Just remember that using a truck bed tent on your truck means you aren't driving your truck anywhere while it's up. There are truck bed tents that allow for this but they are beyond my price range and not as roomy inside. Realize what you're getting and how it can be used, and I hope you are as happy as I am. If I need to drive the truck after setting up a tent, I use the conventional set up on the ground type of tent.

Nice pictures, silversz51. I like the awning. I don't have one, but can probably rig one up in the future.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That looks like a great setup Silverz. I agree it looks very inviting, thanks for the pics.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks! I was right pleased with myself after scoring the tent and actually setting it up :thumbup1:. My hope is to find like minded folks with similar setups to get some info & advise.

I am looking for a stove right now and probably some sort of tableto cook on and a chair. Probably after all the bear talk, I'll just wolf down some cold beans and go inside the tent and cower 

I do have another question for the gun owners out there. When I bought my weapon, it came with 3 magazines loaded with some hollow point ammo. I don't know what the brand or type it might be. I'd appreciate it if somebody could idemtify it.. They have silver casings and a JHP projectile. In the bottom they are marked "9MM FC LUGER"


Thanks!


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I know we got off-topic with the bear conversations, but I recommend you should have created a new topic to talk about guns and ammo.

In my 30 years of backpacking, hiking, tent camping, and RVing I've had bear encounters but never had to shoot them. Mostly because I don't have a gun. I just felt I haven't needed one. I'll bank on my training and experience to still not continue to surprise a bear. I've even see bears in Canada, Alaska, California and Montana but from a distance. I hope one never has to be shot or killed on my account. I don't think I'm being considerate enough if I visit their homeland, then have to shoot them.

On that note, I know you take your gun along for target practice and not for taking the life of a bear. 

So about that stove. You might try a new topic and discuss what you're looking for features and sizewise.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input. You are right and I was uneasy about posting the questions unrelated to the topic, even if it had already gone off in another direction :scratchhead: I'll start a new thread or find a more appropriate one.
BTW, you are right about not wanting to kill any bears (or anything else for that matter). I take the pistol strictly for protection. I wont do any shooting even to targets while I'm traveling. Frankly, I dread even the thought of having to use deadly force against anything or anyone...


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

why not just have a canopy?
:smack-head:


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

hideout said:


> why not just have a canopy?
> :smack-head:


I don't know, maybe you can explain? I'm not sure what is this canopy you mention. Anyway, I have the truck tent. What is wrong with it?

Thanks


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

nothing wrong wth a tent on your truck,and a canopy is a alluminum or plastick shell,with windows that fits on your truck,they lock and will keep you dry when it rains,and you can pick one up fore around 350.00 to 400.00 dollars,and you can remove it when it is not needed on your truck,and it ia about the same preice as a good tent would cost these days.:10220:


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

hideout said:


> nothing wrong wth a tent on your truck,and a canopy is a alluminum or plastick shell,with windows that fits on your truck,they lock and will keep you dry when it rains,and you can pick one up fore around 350.00 to 400.00 dollars,and you can remove it when it is not needed on your truck,and it ia about the same preice as a good tent would cost these days.:10220:


Oh, I see. I thought about a camper cover like that. I had one in my old S10 truck, but I decided against it. They do work well to keep stuff dry and all, but they are difficult to take off and put back on when you need the truck bed unencumbered. Also, I don't have a place to keep one except in the back yard. I did that with my old S10 and the camper cover got really nasty with dirt, mildew and bugs...


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree with Silverz. I wanted versatility with the truck and a truck bed tent is only one option and a truck canopy is too big and hard to store to satisfy this option. The truck bed tent folds up and stows not taking up any more room than a camp tent. The platform I made takes up little room in a shed since is all stows flat against a wall.

The truck tent provides more head space so we can move around easily and we can almost stand up in parts of it. The best part of these is this is a very inexpensive setup. Not using it very often and taking up little room when it's stowed are big benefits for us.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

artmart said:


> I agree with Silverz. I wanted versatility with the truck and a truck bed tent is only one option and a truck canopy is too big and hard to store to satisfy this option. The truck bed tent folds up and stows not taking up any more room than a camp tent. The platform I made takes up little room in a shed since is all stows flat against a wall.
> 
> The truck tent provides more head space so we can move around easily and we can almost stand up in parts of it. The best part of these is this is a very inexpensive setup. Not using it very often and taking up little room when it's stowed are big benefits for us.


You are so right on the subject of headroom. The camper shell I had in my S10 was terrible because it was so low.. I realize that with the F150 I could have a much taller shell, but still it would never be as roomy as the tent or as easy to remove when the truck is needed to haul stuff...


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

i can agree with most of what you said artmart,but will your tent stand up to pouring rain and blowing winds?
and can you lock your tent up and keep out unwanted visitores of the 2 or 4 legged variety?
safety is a big issue with me,and staying dry is allso a big issue with my wife.:bang:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

yes on both weather conditions, this tent is supposed to protect well against the wind and rain. just like most tents I use I pick structurally sound ones. It is considered a three season tent which means it probably won't do well in heavy snow or very strong winds, but if it were that bad, I would be outta there anyway, since all my camping gear would be exposed to the elements and that's not the type of camping I like to do.

For creatures, since I take care of what they want better than most prevention keeps most of them out. And since we seem to camp with many who don't, we hear their stories of investation and our camping habits keep us from having our own stories.

I've never had a security issue and most security systems for canopies or RVs or similar won't stop a thief that really wants your stuff.

With my wife you can add, off the ground, very comfortable and very warm if it's cold. If I don't think she's gonna be happy then I better pack up and we're leaving. Since bad weather is so rare, this is a better option for us than being reminded of cramped and low quarters with a canopy while waiting for the real bad weather this would protect us from and it not showing up.

All options are suitable for anyone. You just gotta pick yours and hope the advantages far outweigh the disadvantages. It's why I've picked our several options and stayed away from others. Use what works for you!


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think (hope) that my tent will stand up to rain or wind. The tent is actually anchored to the truck so it will probably hold up better than tent pegs. I also plan to take a couple of tarps that I can put over the truck and tent for shade and rain protection.

As for animal protection, I don't think a camper shell would offer any more protection from something like a determined bear than the locked doors of the car, In other words, zero protection. I hope to handle my food and other items that attract animals.

Anyway, I'm going to find out how well all my plans will work when I head out next month. I'll post my experience


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

OK, I took the truck & tent for a trial camping trip in NC this past weekend. Here is what I found out.
First of all, I did enjoy driving the truck ('94 F150) the 180+ miles to Hendersonville NC, although it probably beat me up a little bit. Mostly in the wallet as it gets 15 MPG... I got to my friends house Sat afternoon and managed to spend too much time shooting the breeze and shooting some of his firearms into a berm in the back of his 3+ acres. Finally I set up the truck in a semi-level spot in his property and began to set up the camp.
I totally underestimated the amount of work involved in getting all the stuff I put into the truck bed out of it. Then I had to remove the folding bed cover so I could get the tent in the bed.
The setup took me about 25 minutes with the help of my buddy. By this time the sun was setting and I was not successful in pitching tarp covers over the truck&tent as I had planned. It was not possible for even 3 of us to wrestle even the first tarp over the truck and tent and secure it plus erect the painters poles to support the high side above the tent. The wind was blowing briskly and we thought the tarps could easily end up in the next county if they got away from us. I did not choose the site cleverly enough and what trees were available were too far away to use. 

The tent is a high quality item for sure and would work OK with a bit more planning (which I did not do). I set up my thick & comfortable self inflating mattress and after more talking and eating dinner with my friends I retired to the tent for the night. Although I forgot to close the valves in the mattress, I did find the bedding quite comfortable. Although it was warm at first (I had attached the rain fly in case of heavy dew), eventually I fell asleep and woke up about 6:30 am quite comfy wrapped up in the sleeping bag. The take down and reloading of the truck was also quite the chore. I don't think it would be worth doing it for less than a couple of nights of camping and forget the tarps unless there are plenty of useable trees around.

The wind blew during the night and from time to time, the corners of the tent in the bed would billow up and flop around making a bit of noise. I could have used some weights at the 4 corners to help with this issue. Also, if there was any rain without the tarps to protect the setup, I am sure that water would get into the truck bed and if the truck was not properly inclined, it would pool up in the bed and I am almost 100% sure that everything in the tent would get wet :thumbdown:

I will take the truck and bed camping again and make provisions to deal with the issues I saw. In the plus side one can carry a lot of stuff in the truck and have quite the camp setup, but in the negative side, you gotta deal with the handling of all the stuff... Can't say its fun, although if one camped for more than a few days, it would be worth it for the comfort.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. Mine is tricky to set up, too but I learned to create camp then play so I am at my freshest energy-wise. Lots of practice would help.

As for my vehicle, I have a big Ford F-series with a long bed so the tent is quite large and roomy. I have been practicing and when my tent is set up it is very taut. This creates the solidity I need in my tent.

There is no question when I camp I bring so much great equipment and it's so organized I will definitely use my big truck. It also gets 20-22 mpgs so the only problem is that diesel fuel is now more expensive than most. But if I have to buy fuel, I drink more water than sodas, eat more sandwiches than steaks and money saving ideas like that.

I guess my decades of camping and tents helps quite a bit. Camping with experience persons sure makes things a lot easier too and you were pretty much on your own.

I hope you find some way for it to work out for you!


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. The rain fly for this Half Dome tent looks a lot better than the other tents.









I went ahead today and purchased the footprint for it as well. I will take the tarp and lines to tie it, but now I'm not as optimistic of finding suitable attachment points....

I got pretty much everything inside the trunk of the Corvette. But my clothing and a few other things might have to go in the passenger side. Now I am wondering if I should forgo the cooler in the interest of saving space...


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

I am wondering if in reality a cooler is essential. Seems like the longest I can reliably keep food cold is probably 3 days or so. Then I have the concern of what to do with the cooler in the campground.... Should I leave it in the trunk? I would be afraid a bear might tear up the car to get to the cooler if they can smell any food inside of it.

Also, I am having a difficult time trying to find single portion cans of stuff like beans or veggies. Seems like storing the leftover food could be a problem... I can probably take dried food like rice, oatmeal and stuff like that. I don't eat wheat, so all the noodle stuff is out. I suppose I could take dehydrated fruits pretty easily, maybe cook them with the oatmeal to re-hydrate them. Nuts a re easy, but you can make a diet out of nuts alone...I was not thrilled by the backpacking food I saw in the camping stores (REI, etc.). I am sort of in a quandary about food.. I imagine I'll only need much in the way of provisions while I'm camping at the GC itself. Along the way I'm sure I can find places to get good food, Whole Foods, Fresh Markets, and health food stores have excellent food to eat and could probably keep cold for a day or 2 (if I take the cooler)....


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

About the cooler, I think you'll need it or you'll be "buying food" much more often. Water is not a problem at the campsite but it is cheaper to buy bulk and store everything in water proof containers (Freezer Ziplocks are GREAT for this!).

Another thing about using the cooler. Buy all the contents you need for several days, then buy one (or two blocks of ice) and put these at the bottom. Then pack all the contents in the cooler then fill any gaps with the smaller cubed ice. I have had great success that the items will stay cold for way more than 3 days. As the smaller ice melts, this water will be cold enough to store everything so don't drain any unless the contents are so small your hands are freezing trying to find everything. If the blocks are still in there, there is enough cold to keep things cold.

Don't forget the blanket to cover it from the wildlife. Or a tarp would work which it smaller and lighter.

If you need help with menu items for your dinners, I can provide some ideas - I ONLY use dehydrated food when absolutely necessary. I also don't have leftovers, but there is much preparation in doing this! I have a reputation for providing great meals for our camping groups. I provide all the gear and food and everyone contributes to the cost. This works out great and OH, we do eat GOOD!

I do think you need to add a small cutting board and knife.

You are giving me the urge to get out there! I love this stuff. The wife has been getting the itch to get out there too!


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I was thinking along the same lines myself (Ice blocks, zip bags, etc.). However, I'm not sure about how to plan this food thing. Maybe you can offer some suggestions. Since I am driving there and back, first, I have to consider the provisions for the trip(s) and then the provisions for the stay around the GC.

I have the 36 quart, 5 day cooler so my effective volume of food is not too large. However, since it's only me, it might be just fine. Now, I imagine I will take about 3~4 days to get there so I'll either camp or hit a motel on 3 nights each way. I guess all my ice will be pretty much melted and my food wont stay cold for more than 4 days.

By then I should be in Falstaff and I presume I can re-provision for the stay at the GC NP. The problem I see is that I wont have facilities to prep food, etc. Like I have at home... What to do to prepare for the actual camping time?

Lastly, I will need to prepare for the return trip. This might be easier since I can probably eat in restaurants along the way and will only need snacks or simple foods to eat at campsites while spending the night.

What are your thoughts about prepping provisions from Falstaff without a home base?

Thanks


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I think you mean Flagstaff, AZ. Keep your food packed in the cooler and you'll need some kind of storage for your dry goods too. You'll also need some basic cooking tools (spoon, spatula, tongs, mixing bowl, cutting board, Aluminum foil).

When in camp, plan meals that are one skillet or one pan. I see you have a cookset. Use the largest for boiling water (for hot drinks and cleanup) and the smaller one for cooking the meal.

Some meal ideas that you can cycle:

Breakfast:

1. Hot cereal (oats, cream of wheat, plenty of others), then add dried fruit and spices (sugar, cinnamon, vanilla) - coffee, hot tea, hot chocolate, or milk and/or OJ.
2. Omelettes - Eggs (store in ziplock, or use Eggbeater cartons), cut up veges (bell peppers/onions/carrots/zucchini, you don't need much) - same drinks. You can also add a cut up pieces of a favorite meat.
3. Hotcakes - 1 c of mix with 3/4c of water should do it, syrup, butter/margarine, etc.

Avoid these because they take up too much room! : cold cereal (unless it's a Muesli type), bread (use english muffins, tortillas, crackers, even bagels store better). To save room you might even try dry drink mixes if you can tolerate them.

Lunches (don't forget to buy condiments or better yet on your way West pick them up at gas stops that also sell food and "steal" the packaged items. Set aside a ziplock so you can store these. AM/PMs and 7/11 or any other "stop and rob" convenience store typically provides these. Otherwise allow room in the cooler for the smallest size jars you can find).

1. Tuna sandwiches or tuna and crackers.
2. prepared lunches - these run the gamut, snack bars, trail mixes, canned goods
3. Ready to eat Hiking type meals since you'll probably be out and about.

Dinners:
1. Chile or Stews - vegetables and meats and spices. Make it thick.
2. Soups and bread (bagel, muffin, etc.). The bread provides the bulk.
3. Beans and wieners.
4. If a fire is allowed, wrap veges (celery, potato, carrots) and meat in foil and put right into the coils - use tongs to fetch it. You can make "Hobo Dinners" with whatever you like.

I didn't cover desserts since there are so many prepared sweet tooth items you can use and I'm also not aware of your dietary restrictions.

Anyway, there's some ideas and plan carefully so you don't forget anything. Measure the quantities and purchase what you need. Most of this should fit your gear and getting small sizes of everything doesn't take up much room. You may have to allow for a day to resupply. You won't need to drive all the way back to Flagstaff. There will be other stores available probably outside the Park to do this.

You have more room than you think. The pillow (seriously, don't forget that) compresses so don't worry about how much room it takes. It will reinflate nicely after you set up camp. It does look like you should be able to fit other foodstuffs in there along with the extra kitchen items.

Good luck!


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

I do most of the cooking at home, so I'm pretty handy in the kitchen. I was just worried about how long my fresh veggies could last in the cooler. Also, I don't mind preparing canned food such as beans, and canned tomatoes are not bad either. But the big problem I see is how to deal with the leftovers once the can is opened... You know, half a can of beans for me is a lot. Some canned soups are quite good and single serving as well. I can do those easily. I don't eat bread so that's easy, except for making sandwiches :scratchhead:... Oatmeal with fruits and nuts is great for breakfast (I eat it nearly every day). Do you suppose that I could take a couple of glass jars with lids and just keep the unused stuff from cans for the next meal? And do eggbeaters holdup well in the cooler? I know that fresh eggs can keep at room temp for a long time, but they might break and make a huge mess.. 
Also, I think I will practice cooking on the single propane burner before I take it and depend on it alone....

BTW, I love the stop & raid idea :thumbup1: I also love to stop at the high end grocery stores and "graze" on the samples they put out. I'm not a huge eater, so oftentimes a few bites of carrot sticks, a chip or 2 and a bit of cheese and such can actually nourish for a bit. Of course, I purchase stuff there as well.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Veges should last the week depending on consistently you can keep them cool and dry. You might plan another trip to the market to refresh your supplies since you'll be in that area a while.

Most stores will have sections with single serving sizes, allow several days of searching to find them. Even stores like Rite-Aid have been known to carry items you can find. Unfortunately a lot of them are pasta based, but the variety increases all the time.

A 1/4 cup (2 ozs) of egg beaters equals one egg. After the carton is opened it will store for 7 days, then should be tossed but it stores for weeks so it might be better to use 2 small cartons (16 oz equals 8 eggs) rather than one large one so they stay fresher. It would be nice to have real eggs but you are right about the hassle and the storage.

Please consider if you will be hiking the GC at that altitude, this is not the time to cut back on snacks and you should be expected to force yourself to eat more than usual. One of the ironies of medical problems is that as your body starts to crave more and you are not supplying it if you stick to the diet regimen when not being so active, and your body will start shutting down essential body functions to preserve what you have. When someone else you know is with you, they might recognize this and get you to eat more.

Being by yourself, YOU must be conscious that you must eat and eat and eat, if you expect to stay healthy and safe. Same with fluids. I have known too many people who complain that they pee too much and the pooping is poor and this is why. The body wants to keep what little you've got and only get rid of what it has to. If you find this is happening to you, eat more (hopefully it's healthy) and drink even more or you'll become dehydrated.

Sorry about the descriptions and the drama but if you take care of yourself you won't have any of these. I'm just saying.

This has really gone off topic. These conversations should not be under a truck bed topic. Maybe Camping Tips, or something else is probably a better place. Maybe a moderator/administrator can move these things around. You have great questions and I've been trying to provide some advice but this might get lost in this topic.

I wish I could say my advice is because I am a very intelligent guy, but like most of my posts, I've learned from mine or everyone else's experiences (good and bad) in addition to all the research I've done.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, you are right about the thread topic. Maybe a mod will move it or we can take it elsewhere. I still want to keep this going because I need to learn a s much as possible before heading out. I wont be able to get internet once I've started on my trip because the iPhone just wont do for these forums....


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I understand. I just wanted to ensure that the admins know we are not doing the forum a service by hiding camping suggestions in this topic and that if they'd move it, we can continue from there.

I recall you also posted your trip plan changes as another topic and we could possibly use that, too. The point being that adding more posts for a topic about truck tents could disappoint forum users finding these posts instead since they are (as important, but...) no longer relevant.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Absolutely right! Can you ask a mod to move these posts to a more appropriate thread?


----------

